
Show HN: Magic Keyboard - feross
http://magickeyboard.io/
======
ionised
Nice.

I just wasted 20 minutes messing with this in work trying to figure out what I
could do.

If I hold a key down for 10 seconds or so the letters tend to rain down about
a minute later lol.

------
stephentmcm
Nice but needs some form of clean up running as the animation slows down more
and more. A quick peak at the code shows there's a platform to catch the
letter but there doesn't appear to be a clean up to delete them after?

~~~
feross
That's right. I should delete the letters after they collide with the
platform.

------
vinceyuan
Nice.

Its performance in Chrome is very good. But in Safari it is very bad.

------
1mrankhan
those words like matrix reload

------
imakesnowflakes
Fantastic!

